

ISoftStone, Microsoft team up brings HealthVault to China   - gspyrou
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/111110-isoftstone-microsoft-team-up-brings.html

======
timthorn
iSoftStone = Microsoft's partner to bring health IT to China

iSoft = Health IT supplier that brought the UK NHS national IT program to its
knees

Hmm, no potential for confusion there, then.

